# Our 12th shop opening soon - Vaperite growth continues



## Vaperite South Africa (21/11/17)

*So there's a story to this one .... driving to Benoni Netcare Linmed Hospital on Monday at 6am I notice a vacant shop along Snake Road with great exposure to passing traffic. Drop my other half off at the hospital for a small procedure and head back towards the highway. Stop at the shop and take down the number on the "For Rent" sign. Call just after 8am and get all the info. Email the landlord and get a positive response. Meet shopfitters there today and design discussed and in progress. Email landlord this evening and offer accepted and our 12th shop is born. Benoni here we come!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Slick (21/11/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *So there's a story to this one .... driving to Benoni Netcare Linmed Hospital on Monday at 6am I notice a vacant shop along Snake Road with great exposure to passing traffic. Drop my other half off at the hospital for a small procedure and head back towards the highway. Stop at the shop and take down the number on the "For Rent" sign. Call just after 8am and get all the info. Email the landlord and get a positive response. Meet shopfitters there today and design discussed and in progress. Email landlord this evening and offer accepted and our 12th shop is born. Benoni here we come!!*


Finally Finally Finally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (8/12/17)

Hey @Vaperite South Africa , any more news on this location?

(please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018)


----------



## Dotdan (8/12/17)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> View attachment 115713



I know exactly where this is...


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/17)

craigb said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa , any more news on this location?
> 
> (please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018, please say only opening end Jan 2018)



Opening tomorrow. Northmead Centre, 20 1st Street, Northmead, Benoni. Snake Rd between Nandos and the big KFC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/17)

There is usually parking in front of the shop but you can also park at the KFC as it is owned by the same owner as our centre


----------



## Slick (8/12/17)

Any opening specials @Vaperite South Africa ?


----------



## craigb (8/12/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Opening tomorrow. Northmead Centre, 20 1st Street, Northmead, Benoni. Snake Rd between Nandos and the big KFC


Weeelllll then - might have to mosey on past and take a looky look. Might leave the wallet at home though


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/12/17)

Slick said:


> Any opening specials @Vaperite South Africa ?



We always have an opening special but not immediately. We will announce the date in due course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (9/12/17)

Just popped in, very nice little store @Vaperite South Africa.

Much more convenient for me than driving to bedfordview. Look forward to seeing the place once it's all finished. 

Best wishes for this store bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (9/12/17)

I like how small it is. So many vape shops have so much wasted space which usually equates to wasted rent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (11/12/17)

@Vaperite South Africa what time does this store close today and is there a contact number?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/12/17)

Store closes at 6pm. Telkom line busy being activated. Will post number when we receive it


----------



## craigb (12/12/17)

Hi vaperite, once things are settled, will this store be carrying basic DIY stock (primarily PG, vg and nic)?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/12/17)

craigb said:


> Hi vaperite, once things are settled, will this store be carrying basic DIY stock (primarily PG, vg and nic)?



Yes it will

Reactions: Like 1


----------

